# Original FSM NISSAN Pulsar NX N13(B12)



## mazda_club (Apr 13, 2011)

*Original FSM part № SM9E-0N13U0 NISSAN Pulsar NX N13(B12) with GA16i 
& CA18DE*


*DOWNLOAD* ,* PDF, 80Мб*


----------



## sk88er44 (Aug 18, 2010)

mazda_club said:


> *Original FSM part № SM9E-0N13U0 NISSAN Pulsar NX N13(B12) with GA16i
> & CA18DE*
> 
> 
> *DOWNLOAD* ,* PDF, 80Мб*



I think I love you

haha thanks


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

THANKS !! Although I have a Sentra and have the paper FSM for my 90, it will be nice to be able to look up stuff that applies to the sentra without having to go and get out the paper manual.


----------



## mazda_club (Apr 13, 2011)

Who has manuals - supplement!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

what supplement? I think I posted this somewhere else but I downloaded a bunch of Nissan FSM's if any one needs a copy let me know, here is a list:


----------



## mazda_club (Apr 13, 2011)

*2ahardb0dy* - Then it is necessary to give the reference so that it quickly found. I here couldn't find.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm not even sure if it was on this site that I posted the FSM list, but the one's I have are all in the pic above


----------



## karibarite (Feb 13, 2010)

HI .. the 1989 Nissan Pulsar you have in your list of FSMs... does this cover the GA15S engine with the Electronic Carb? Same as the Sunny FB12 from the philipines? If so any chance I could get a copy from somewhere ... having lots hassles with mine and really want to get it sorted to original.
Looking forward to a hopeful yes ...:woowoo:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello, no all the manuals I have are just for US models.


----------



## karibarite (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt response ... Have been trying for info on the GA15S for some time but still no luck.
Mine got stored before I bought it and all the vacuum hoses etc all eaten by rats , so have it running .. but not as well as I would like it.
Having problems with electronic carburetor and idling super fast also .
Thanks anyway ... will just have to keep trying 
:givebeer:


----------



## tomross (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing FSM Nissan Pulsar NX N13. Appreciated..!!


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

thx for sharing, downloading a copy now

Tevs


----------

